
The medical conundrum of plane stowaways - yitchelle
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33222405
======
wyclif
Imagine the desperation that would cause a person to stowaway on a high-
altitude flight. But I wonder if those that do simply aren't aware of the
risk.

~~~
ak39
True true.

Also remember that these poor folks often have to pay agents and profitiers
who are nothing but scam artists. Sociopaths. The poor will pay with what is
usually their life savings to simply get an _opportunity_ to escape. And these
"escape profitiers" care nothing for the lives of the desperate (and therefore
gullible) people. There are cases where the escaping hopefuls are rounded up
and summarily executed.

The stowaways at OR Thambo airport were no doubt assisted by profitiering
agents who sold the idea of yet another successful escape.

